# optical mouse code28,inf,etc.etc



## ian072 (Jul 28, 2006)

i got an optical mouse pluged it it found new hardware etc everything ok press next to install then the driver installation file for this device is missing a necessary entry this may be because the INF was written for windows 95 or later contact your hardware vendor
i did they said install service pack 2 ive got xp pro and allready have sp2
been in device manager and a hid has exclammation mark code 28 missing when pressed
anyone with any idea its usb please help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is usb enabled in the bios


----------



## ian072 (Jul 28, 2006)

ill have a look ive got other usb devices that work with no problems its just this optical mouse


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and show hidden devices
uninstall all usb items
turn off the computer and unplug all usb plugs
reboot twice and replug everything back in


----------



## ian072 (Jul 28, 2006)

tried the above no joy it still says code 28 missing ive had a look on net about code28 some of it just goes straight over my head:upset:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Did you uninstall the driver with the code 28 error. HID stands for human interface device and is referring to the mouse, so it's probably not a usb issue. If you uninstall the hid driver, and rebooting still does not find the inf, try running the system file checker- start>run>sfc /scannow

you may need your install cd if a problem is found

you might find an updated driver on the manufacturer's site that support doesn't have on their checklist. Wouldn't be the first time


----------



## ian072 (Jul 28, 2006)

how do i do system file checker start>run>sfc /scannow please me stupid
:grin:


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Not at all. I should have been more explanatory

Left click the start button. Then left click "run"

In the "open" box type in the command "sfc /scannow" no parenthesis, a space between the / and "scannow"


----------



## ian072 (Jul 28, 2006)

did that do u need the windows disk in before u do it as a small black screen apeared for a second then it dissapears nowt happens from what i can see


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

What kind of mouse is it? You could try downloading the XP drivers from the manufacturer's website? Tell us the brand and we can look for them for you.


----------



## ian072 (Jul 28, 2006)

i had one but swaped it that had a website but i took it back and swaped it for JetTech-2091 optical mouse this one hasnt not that ive found anyway good look 
destin not to have a optical mouse microsoft ar crap udthink ud be able to download the missing code ive got two missing code28 and code 10
thanks


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

It's not code that is missing per se. Code 28 and code 10 are error codes and both are references to driver errors most likely.

Do you have your XP install cd and does it include sp2? If it does not, that could be the reason for the black flash when you tried to run sfc /scannow.

Before you stated you had one error code now it's three. Are things getting worse since you exchanged the mouse?


----------



## ian072 (Jul 28, 2006)

ive fixed this by reinstalling windows
im looking to get more ram ive opened pc desktop up and found ram
D1 72 512/DDR 400
im looking to get a 1gb to go in slot at side of above if poss
ive run a sysspec and it says motherboard MICRO-STAR INC MS 6788
any help advice what to get what will work etc thanks


----------



## ian072 (Jul 28, 2006)

found this PC3200 DDR400 NON ECC P/N MSI-1GB-PC3200 2.5V
will this work with my 512mbs one in one slot and this in the other


----------

